# LA Premier FC - DA Opinions/Thoughts



## SoccerLA

I'm thinking about bringing my G04 to LA Premier FC DA tryouts.. does anyone have information about coaching here or any opinions?  Current season Coast League results aren't too promising.  I assume they will rely heavily on new and/or recruited players coming to club for DA

any info will help - thanks


----------



## The Driver

Just show up and drive off. LA Premier's (all GDA Club's) evaluation of your 04 daughter doesn't mean nothing outside of a evaluation. Focus on the pressure your daughter will be under and find that comfort zone that only you and love ones know exist. Listen to what the coach says to do and show out. Do not apply any pressure on your daughter outside of the pressures she will put on herself. 

It's doesn't matter who the coach is just bring your daughter and she will be HER version of 10. Good luck


----------



## soccerobserver

SLA, my DD guested there a few years ago for a cross county trip to Jefferson Cup in VA. Jeff Cup is one of the top tournaments in the US. That team was highly ranked and aged out already. Great kids, lots of club resources, smart families. She learned a lot from a coach who is no longer there. They also seem to have a lot of connections to elite college coaches. La Canada HS is a great place to train and located in a great area. Based upon my DD's experience I would give them a good look.


----------



## DJB

I have twins (boy/girl) who has been with LAPFC for a number of years.  It is a strong club with plenty of resources for college recruiting, etc.  They focus on development and usually don't "recruit" top kids with scholarships.  Therefore, they have strong teams (CSL Premier level) but typically not competitive on a national scale.  They generally are much stronger on the girls side as the competition for boys talent in the area is tough with FC Golden State so close.  It is a large club with 2-3 teams at each age/gender level with a strong parent participation.

Given the proximity to other DA clubs (good distance away), they expect a large number of players from outside the current club to tryout.

Good luck!


----------



## ALT_Dad

Being from the area and once part of the LAPFC family, it doesn't hurt to try out, go to some of the practices and see if you like the coach.  I will warn that coaching is a carousel there and few coaches stay long; direct experience and knowledge from parents on boys and girls side. If you are from that area, I would suggest also giving SoCal Academy a try as well. otherwise, you will have to travel pretty far for a quality girls program.


----------



## futboldad1

SoccerLA said:


> I'm thinking about bringing my G04 to LA Premier FC DA tryouts.. does anyone have information about coaching here or any opinions?  Current season Coast League results aren't too promising.  I assume they will rely heavily on new and/or recruited players coming to club for DA
> 
> any info will help - thanks


My honest opinion is to look at either driving north to Real SoCal or east to SoCal Academy and trying to get on one of those teams. The youngers at LAPFC were a mess last year, 04/05/06 it was tough to watch and they seemed to get worse as their seasons went on. I'm new to area and have done a lot of research/observing of games and tryouts. I'm not buying the DA lure, I just want my kids on good teams with good coaches.


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

Anyone at these tryouts last night?  How was turnout and quality?  Any revelations about DAII?


----------



## The Driver

2kids&asoccerball said:


> Anyone at these tryouts last night?  How was turnout and quality?  Any revelations about DAII?


Nicely done by the LA Premier FC staff.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

*Join us at the LA Premier FC - Academy Informational Meetings*







We invite all interested parties to join us on Thursday 16th February to learn more about the Development Academy Program at LA Premier FC.

The meetings with be held at the Pasadena Hilton Hotel // 168 S. Robles Ave, Pasadena CA.

Schedule of Events:

6:00pm - 7:15pm -- Boys DA (2006 and 2007) and Girls Pre-Academy (2005-2008)

7:30-9:00pm -- Girls Development Academy (1999-2004)

* Please make sure to arrive 15 minutes prior to the start time so we can be efficient with your time.


_For more information please contact Barry Ritson // BRitson@lapremierfc.com_


----------



## ADPSOCCER

*LAPFC Hire Dido Tshimanga as Head Coach for the LA Premier Academy 2004 Team.*







We are excited to announce Dido Tshimanga will join the LA Premier Academy Staff for the 2017/18 Season. Dido comes to us from SoCal Blues and SoCal FC WPSL Program.

A USSF 'B' license coach, Dido will join the staff to compete at the highest level of soccer in the United States for young females. 

*"Dido has a proven track record of teaching young competitive players in the hotbed of soccer here in Southern California. Dido has always impressed us when competing against his teams and his experience, education and infectious personality will be a great addition to a fantastic staff already at the club. The future is bright at LA Premier."* _Barry Ritson -- Executive Director.

For more information on the 2004 team, contact Dido directly -- Dido@lapremierfc.com
LAPFC Academy Page: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy
Tryout Request Form: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy_


----------



## hydraulic42

2kids&asoccerball said:


> Anyone at these tryouts last night?  How was turnout and quality?  Any revelations about DAII?


My DD was at the 04 tryouts on Saturday and Sunday, not Friday evening. 

Turnout was surprisingly sparse. I was told that Friday's turnout was better, and that some kids were not there due to other soccer commitments (CRL and other).  

Staff did a good job. I got the impression it's a well-run club. 

I cannot really speak to the quality, since I still don't know too much about soccer and don't know what the staff was looking for. A few players had a lot of skill, others had less skill but lots of aggressiveness, and a few kids probably won't make the cut. There were not enough strong players present to field a full team. But I'm betting the allure of Academy will eventually help them get all the players they need.


----------



## Striker17

I have to say that Dido is completely focused on development and skill. He teaches the right way! 
I wouldn't get caught up in numbers because at the end of the day you will be in the same system as Beach et al. You will be going against them and battling it out. Maybe the first two years of academy teams and clubs that the giants don't think belong will get crushed- but who cares! You are in an academy with a great coach and solid curriculum. Better that your daughter plays a significant amount of time than be a bottom 20 percent on one of these so called "super teams"
We will see how stoked the alpha parents are when the substitution and start rule requirements are kept in check- those girls that lived at the 11-18 range on a roster better bring a blanket


----------



## The Driver

Striker17 said:


> when the substitution and start rule requirements are kept in check- those girls that lived at the 11-18 range on a roster better bring a blanket


I believe this is the reason 11-18 better be prepared. This is more practice less game and I wouldn't be surprised if they play in shifts. 4 days a week going hard needs recovery and no coach or parent controls when our dds bodies need to recover. I just have a strong feeling earned playing time won't be an issue. Recovery will be focused on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I believe this is the reason 11-18 better be prepared. This is more practice less game and I wouldn't be surprised if they play in shifts. 4 days a week going hard needs recovery and no coach or parent controls when our dds bodies need to recover. I just have a strong feeling earned playing time won't be an issue. Recovery will be focused on.


I love your optimism but at the end of the day >90% of coaches want to win first and will play their first 11-15 players in order to accomplish that.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

ADPSOCCER said:


> *LAPFC Hire Dido Tshimanga as Head Coach for the LA Premier Academy 2004 Team.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are excited to announce Dido Tshimanga will join the LA Premier Academy Staff for the 2017/18 Season. Dido comes to us from SoCal Blues and SoCal FC WPSL Program.
> 
> A USSF 'B' license coach, Dido will join the staff to compete at the highest level of soccer in the United States for young females.
> 
> *"Dido has a proven track record of teaching young competitive players in the hotbed of soccer here in Southern California. Dido has always impressed us when competing against his teams and his experience, education and infectious personality will be a great addition to a fantastic staff already at the club. The future is bright at LA Premier."* _Barry Ritson -- Executive Director.
> 
> For more information on the 2004 team, contact Dido directly -- Dido@lapremierfc.com
> LAPFC Academy Page: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy
> Tryout Request Form: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy_


Dido will be training players interested in the Academy at LA Premier at the 2004 age group, this SUNDAY 19th FEB at La Canada High School from 4-5:30pm.

For more information contact Dido@lapremierfc.com


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

For those of you hoping that the DA was about development over winning and that smaller, more technical players that were previously passed over for strength, size, and speed would be be given a chance in the DA environment, I am afraid you will be disappointed.  At least, based on the LA Premier meeting last night, that is not the case.  The meeting was very organized and there was a long presentation, but they didn't take any questions last night so not everything was clarified.  However, what was very clear is that they will take the "best" kids from anywhere in order to field the most competitive teams because Barry "does not like to lose".  I don't know who likes to lose, but sometimes we lose games while trying to teach and encourage kids to use the proper fundamentals, implement what they learned in practice, and to experiment without fear of reprisal.  I sincerely wish the best of luck to these teams and coaches.  The cost of playing DA at LA Premier is $2850 which includes uniforms, training gear, 4 training days per week, baseline concussion testing, heart monitoring, Athletic Gaines training, and registration.  It does not include travel expenses.  It was mentioned several times that applications for scholarships are readily available.  DAII teams will pay less, but uniforms and training gear will not be included.  It will be interesting to see if the additional training days and focus on teaching players "how to escape pressure in small spaces" will have any effect on the quality of our YNT in the long run.


----------



## The Driver

2kids&asoccerball said:


> For those of you hoping that the DA was about development over winning and that smaller, more technical players that were previously passed over for strength, size, and speed would be be given a chance in the DA environment, I am afraid you will be disappointed.  At least, based on the LA Premier meeting last night, that is not the case.  The meeting was very organized and there was a long presentation, but they didn't take any questions last night so not everything was clarified.  However, what was very clear is that they will take the "best" kids from anywhere in order to field the most competitive teams because Barry "does not like to lose".  I don't know who likes to lose, but sometimes we lose games while trying to teach and encourage kids to use the proper fundamentals, implement what they learned in practice, and to experiment without fear of reprisal.  I sincerely wish the best of luck to these teams and coaches.  The cost of playing DA at LA Premier is $2850 which includes uniforms, training gear, 4 training days per week, baseline concussion testing, heart monitoring, Athletic Gaines training, and registration.  It does not include travel expenses.  It was mentioned several times that applications for scholarships are readily available.  DAII teams will pay less, but uniforms and training gear will not be included.  It will be interesting to see if the additional training days and focus on teaching players "how to escape pressure in small spaces" will have any effect on the quality of our YNT in the long run.


Did you attend the tryouts as well?


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

The Driver said:


> Did you attend the tryouts as well?


No, I haven't taken my DD to tryouts, yet.  A friend of mine said that the 03 tryouts had a lot of girls from outside the area, from OC and Irvine even.  I asked if the quality of the girls that showed up was high and she said that it was and she was worried about her daughter, who has been on the A team at LA Premier the last few years, making the DA team.  

I heard that the 04 tryouts were not so well attended, but the training with Dido this Sunday may bring more girls out.  I believe the 04 tryouts were prior to the Dido announcement.


----------



## Striker17

2kids&asoccerball said:


> For those of you hoping that the DA was about development over winning and that smaller, more technical players that were previously passed over for strength, size, and speed would be be given a chance in the DA environment, I am afraid you will be disappointed.  At least, based on the LA Premier meeting last night, that is not the case.  The meeting was very organized and there was a long presentation, but they didn't take any questions last night so not everything was clarified.  However, what was very clear is that they will take the "best" kids from anywhere in order to field the most competitive teams because Barry "does not like to lose".  I don't know who likes to lose, but sometimes we lose games while trying to teach and encourage kids to use the proper fundamentals, implement what they learned in practice, and to experiment without fear of reprisal.  I sincerely wish the best of luck to these teams and coaches.  The cost of playing DA at LA Premier is $2850 which includes uniforms, training gear, 4 training days per week, baseline concussion testing, heart monitoring, Athletic Gaines training, and registration.  It does not include travel expenses.  It was mentioned several times that applications for scholarships are readily available.  DAII teams will pay less, but uniforms and training gear will not be included.  It will be interesting to see if the additional training days and focus on teaching players "how to escape pressure in small spaces" will have any effect on the quality of our YNT in the long run.


Isn't this Didos team?
If so I am sorry but you are way off base about him. 
As a matter of fact dido is so focused on development and the right things that it actually pisses his alpha parents off


----------



## Striker17

2kids&asoccerball said:


> No, I haven't taken my DD to tryouts, yet.  A friend of mine said that the 03 tryouts had a lot of girls from outside the area, from OC and Irvine even.  I asked if the quality of the girls that showed up was high and she said that it was and she was worried about her daughter, who has been on the A team at LA Premier the last few years, making the DA team.
> 
> I heard that the 04 tryouts were not so well attended, but the training with Dido this Sunday may bring more girls out.  I believe the 04 tryouts were prior to the Dido announcement.


Do you have an 04?
If you do email Dido. I am telling you if he saw this thread he would be mortified. The irony is so rich here ...for those of us in the know it really is rich. This isn't Didos philosophy and it's not who he is at all


----------



## soccerobserver

S17 she was quoting Barry not Dido...


----------



## Striker17

soccerobserver said:


> S17 she was quoting Barry not Dido...


I know but gently pointing out that what Barry wants isn't who Dido is. People should not make a decision about 04 based on whoever this guy was...


----------



## soccerobserver

Striker17 said:


> I know but gently pointing out that what Barry wants isn't who Dido is. People should not make a decision about 04 based on whoever this guy was...


The Boss...


----------



## Striker17

soccerobserver said:


> The Boss...


That's fine. Sounds like a super dude But he's not dido


----------



## Striker17

PSS friend if DIDO had sunscribed to the practices and philosophy of his previous "bosses" he would have left that place years ago, but he didn't. So he has a history of being able to work in that type of environment lol


----------



## ADPSOCCER

soccerobserver said:


> S17 she was quoting Barry not Dido...


BR is coaching the 2001/02 combined age group and stated clearly the three things LAPFC will attempt to develop in players is what is being passed down from US Soccer:
1) Being able to escape pressure in small areas with high technical ability;
2) To be tactically proficient to find space between the lines when played against teams that close space quickly and sit deep;
3) To be explosive over initial 3 yards to take advantage of space created.

**None of this is related to actual "size" of player.

BR did state he doesn't like to lose but there are many ways to win with appropriate development. 
BR and Dido are on the same page with development philosophy but reach out to Dido directly: Dido@lapremierfc.com.

There is a clear reason why Dido was hired in this age group... Development first.


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

Striker17 said:


> Isn't this Didos team?
> If so I am sorry but you are way off base about him.
> As a matter of fact dido is so focused on development and the right things that it actually pisses his alpha parents off


Actually, not making a judgement on LA Premier, BR, or Dido and was just sharing information.  Dido wasn't at the meeting so we didn't get to hear his philosophy and I have heard only good things about him, although BR did say that Dido also always plays to win making his team a tough opponent in WPSL.  I was commenting on the hopes of some posters that DA was representing something different than what currently exists, an opportunity for those oft overlooked technical, but smaller players and/or a development over winning approach.  Nothing in last night's meeting suggested that would be the case.  It seems that it will be different in terms of number of training days, quality of coaches, focus on what is in the curriculum, and commitment from players and their families.  That's all.  Who doesn't like winning?


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

Striker17 said:


> Do you have an 04?
> If you do email Dido. I am telling you if he saw this thread he would be mortified. The irony is so rich here ...for those of us in the know it really is rich. This isn't Didos philosophy and it's not who he is at all


Again, he wasn't there, and I am not sure what I said that would mortify him.  I just said they would pick the best players, wherever they may live, in order to win games now, not players with a lot of potential to be developed over time to win games in some distant future.  I didn't say they wouldn't develop their players.  It sounds like Dido is a great hire and I guessed that his training on Sunday would bring a lot more 04s out.


----------



## chargerfan

2kids&asoccerball said:


> Again, he wasn't there, and I am not sure what I said that would mortify him.  I just said they would pick the best players, wherever they may live, in order to win games now, not players with a lot of potential to be developed over time to win games in some distant future.  I didn't say they wouldn't develop their players.  It sounds like Dido is a great hire and I guessed that his training on Sunday would bring a lot more 04s out.


Can I point out that 2850, not including travel, is insane. What is the return on investment here?


----------



## SoccerLA

2kids&asoccerball said:


> For those of you hoping that the DA was about development over winning and that smaller, more technical players that were previously passed over for strength, size, and speed would be be given a chance in the DA environment, I am afraid you will be disappointed.



it's a DA team.. why would you expect free passes to someone who's not at level - I don't think strength, size and speed as you mentioned have anything to do with who makes it on the DA teams - of course they're looking for top players - it's DA -- I'm sure any player that shows exceptional skill, regardless of strength, size, and speed as you mentioned, will make the DA team... Dido's style is all about skill period --- now exceptional soccer skills do come with speed and strength and a lot other qualities

Those who make it on the DA team will have a good opportunity to develop individually and as a team with Coach Dido - but you have to be at that level to make it into the team to begin with


----------



## Striker17

SoccerLA said:


> it's a DA team.. why would you expect free passes to someone who's not at level - I don't think strength, size and speed as you mentioned have anything to do with who makes it on the DA teams - of course they're looking for top players - it's DA -- I'm sure any player that shows exceptional skill, regardless of strength, size, and speed as you mentioned, will make the DA team... Dido's style is all about skill period --- now exceptional soccer skills do come with speed and strength and a lot other qualities
> 
> Those who make it on the DA team will have a good opportunity to develop individually and as a team with Coach Dido - but you have to be at that level to make it into the team to begin with


Actually that is not correct
Certain clubs want non skilled trees


----------



## SoccerLA

Striker17 said:


> Actually that is not correct
> Certain clubs want non skilled trees


you may be right but conversation is about Coach Dido and LAPFC DA teams


----------



## Striker17

SoccerLA said:


> you may be right but conversation is about Coach Dido and LAPFC DA teams


Actually again read. You stated it was a Da team implying a general consensus that their philosophies are consistent with Dido. 
They aren't. 
As a matter of fact MOST DA are not adhering to what Dido would foster or want to be frank.


----------



## SoccerLA

Striker17 said:


> Actually that is not correct
> Certain clubs want non skilled trees


I hear this argument a lot about shorter players with good technical skills being overlooked for taller players from same age group - reality is, most of the time I see this, the shorter player with good technical skills just can't overcome the taller player with same or better technical skills during tryouts, game, etc. 

It's life and parents need to accept it - coach will go with better player - height alone has nothing to do with it.

I've seen plenty of taller girls loose spots to shorter girls on flight 1 teams purely on skill - shorter girl clearly demonstrated exceptional ability to overcome taller girl under pressure, in attack mode, etc


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> Actually that is not correct
> Certain clubs want non skilled trees


You forgot to word and I added it for you.  "non skilled paying trees".


----------



## SoccerLA

NoGoal said:


> You forgot to word and I added it for you.  "non skilled paying trees".


excuses..... so they don't look for "skilled paying trees" ? riiiiiight


----------



## The Driver

ADPSOCCER said:


> BR is coaching the 2001/02 combined age group and stated clearly the three things LAPFC will attempt to develop in players is what is being passed down from US Soccer:
> 1) Being able to escape pressure in small areas with high technical ability;
> 2) To be tactically proficient to find space between the lines when played against teams that close space quickly and sit deep;
> 3) To be explosive over initial 3 yards to take advantage of space created.
> 
> **None of this is related to actual "size" of player.


Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Dos Equis

chargerfan said:


> Can I point out that 2850, not including travel, is insane. What is the return on investment here?


Assuming they are following DA guidelines on number of sessions, field space for teams, coach travel, team travel, trainers, etc., I actual think that represents just about a breakeven for the club, and I have seen two different academy club budgets.   That is assuming all scholarships are either funded by the non-academy club/players or through donations.  In other words, they are not charging the Academy players more to fund the scholarships, they are doing this another way.

ROI -- that is another story.


----------



## Soccer123

Striker17 said:


> Isn't this Didos team?
> If so I am sorry but you are way off base about him.
> As a matter of fact dido is so focused on development and the right things that it actually pisses his alpha parents off


Well said and completely agree. Gotta love those alpha parents.


----------



## pulguita

Striker17 said:


> Actually again read. You stated it was a Da team implying a general consensus that their philosophies are consistent with Dido.
> They aren't.
> As a matter of fact MOST DA are not adhering to what Dido would foster or want to be frank.


This looks like a good place to chime in.   You are correct that most will be status quo because those in charge of the ECNL teams are rolling with the same coaches to DA.  With that being said.  What would make anyone think anyone would be different than what they are doing?. There are only three coaches /staffs that my kid was going to play for when she made the final move before college.  They were  1)Ingrassia/Joyner/Demelo/Arrache  2) Martins/Ritson and 3)Dido. None were ECNL including Dido while at Blues but he  had the B team and all have the reputation and the results on the field that will exceed what US Soccer wants cause they don't know what they want.  In fact these guys should be running the NT's.  As far as Dido at LA Premier he is only there because of the same philosophies.  He would probably not be there if their was not consensus.


----------



## Real Deal

Did anyone go to the 04 training tonight?  Any feedback?


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

Real Deal said:


> Did anyone go to the 04 training tonight?  Any feedback?


It is a holiday weekend and it was drizzling, but I still thought there would be a bigger turnout.  There were about 30 girls.  Started with passing drills to warm up, then small field scrimmages, then full size field scrimmage.  Dido gave instruction, questioned the girls, did a lot of teaching as they played.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

ADPSOCCER said:


> BR is coaching the 2001/02 combined age group and stated clearly the three things LAPFC will attempt to develop in players is what is being passed down from US Soccer:
> 1) Being able to escape pressure in small areas with high technical ability;
> 2) To be tactically proficient to find space between the lines when played against teams that close space quickly and sit deep;
> 3) To be explosive over initial 3 yards to take advantage of space created.
> 
> **None of this is related to actual "size" of player.
> 
> BR did state he doesn't like to lose but there are many ways to win with appropriate development.
> BR and Dido are on the same page with development philosophy but reach out to Dido directly: Dido@lapremierfc.com.
> 
> There is a clear reason why Dido was hired in this age group... Development first.


So they want futsal players?  Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that the essence of futsal (not to mention street soccer)?


----------



## soccerislife

futboldad1 said:


> My honest opinion is to look at either driving north to Real SoCal or east to SoCal Academy and trying to get on one of those teams. The youngers at LAPFC were a mess last year, 04/05/06 it was tough to watch and they seemed to get worse as their seasons went on. I'm new to area and have done a lot of research/observing of games and tryouts. I'm not buying the DA lure, I just want my kids on good teams with good coaches.


The difference is la premier has a TRUE girls Academy.  There's a BIG difference and buyer should always beware of clubs that impose the word "Academy" who are not actually Academies.  Pet peeve of mine.


----------



## pewpew

I don't think SoCal Academy uses the term "academy" as a means to lure people under false pretenses, but rather as a term for a place of higher learning/specialized training. One look on their website will tell you there's nothing there stating any relation to DA.  However they do have a very small all-girls club with a proven track record. And before you ask, no my daughter doesn't play there. But I do know parents there that love it. My .02


----------



## SoccerMom05

pewpew said:


> I don't think SoCal Academy uses the term "academy" as a means to lure people under false pretenses, but rather as a term for a place of higher learning/specialized training. One look on their website will tell you there's nothing there stating any relation to DA.  However they do have a very small all-girls club with a proven track record. And before you ask, no my daughter doesn't play there. But I do know parents there that love it. My .02


Correct


----------



## soccerislife

pewpew said:


> I don't think SoCal Academy uses the term "academy" as a means to lure people under false pretenses, but rather as a term for a place of higher learning/specialized training. One look on their website will tell you there's nothing there stating any relation to DA.  However they do have a very small all-girls club with a proven track record. And before you ask, no my daughter doesn't play there. But I do know parents there that love it. My .02


Of course the parents are happy, they played coast.  They absolutely use the word academy to lure people.  Look at their website.  They advertise as the "first all-girl soccer academy"  they even have a section called "Academy"  A lot of parents get confused by this and they know it.  I'm not saying the parents are doing it but the club is certainly doing it.  I looked into this club last year.  They looked awesome.  Their website was littered with tournaments they won.  Very impressive.  In particular their '04 team.  Come to find out all of those tournaments were won playing flight 2.  Not so impress now, right?  They're not the only ones doing this kind of deceptive advertisement but they are one of them.  Why else come to the Academy section of the forum and suggest playing there over a club with true DA status?


----------



## SoccerMom05

soccerislife said:


> Of course the parents are happy, they played coast.  They absolutely use the word academy to lure people.  Look at their website.  They advertise as the "first all-girl soccer academy"  they even have a section called "Academy"  A lot of parents get confused by this and they know it.  I'm not saying the parents are doing it but the club is certainly doing it.  I looked into this club last year.  They looked awesome.  Their website was littered with tournaments they won.  Very impressive.  In particular their '04 team.  Come to find out all of those tournaments were won playing flight 2.  Not so impress now, right?  They're not the only ones doing this kind of deceptive advertisement but they are one of them.  Why else come to the Academy section of the forum and suggest playing there over a club with true DA status?


There is nothing to lure here. Trust and Believe.  They provide top notch training and have the best caliber girls of players in all of the SBV and SFV. You are more than welcome to come check out SoCal and go to the other clubs like Premier as you state is a TRUE academy.. If you haven't seen them play than what is your concern or bad mouthing the club? Also it's not on the club were tournaments place us as you should be aware


----------



## pewpew

soccerislife said:


> Of course the parents are happy, they played coast.  They absolutely use the word academy to lure people.  Look at their website.  They advertise as the "first all-girl soccer academy"  they even have a section called "Academy"  A lot of parents get confused by this and they know it.  I'm not saying the parents are doing it but the club is certainly doing it.  I looked into this club last year.  They looked awesome.  Their website was littered with tournaments they won.  Very impressive.  In particular their '04 team.  Come to find out all of those tournaments were won playing flight 2.  Not so impress now, right?  They're not the only ones doing this kind of deceptive advertisement but they are one of them.  Why else come to the Academy section of the forum and suggest playing there over a club with true DA status?


Oh that's right..where a team or club played (CSL for example) is the measure of all things. I'm sure if you look up the scores for State Cup you're sure to find an "upset" of an SCDSL team by a team from Coast. I could be wrong but I'm not going to waste the time looking just to appease you or prove my point. 
Whoever posted about looking at RSC or SoCal, are they a member at either? Don't know..don't care. But I didn't see anyone representing either club come into this thread saying to come and join our "academy". 
I will say this again because you are obviously having trouble grasping the concept of the term "academy".  I looked at the "Academy" tab on SoCal's site.  If basically explains their method of teaching there.  Just the same if you went to a fire academy or police academy. It's a place for specialized training.  
If you don't like what SoCal is doing you have a choice. You vote with your wallet. I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you because it's pointless. I just don't like seeing people spread FUD without something credible to back it. I'm out.


----------



## SoccerMom05

pewpew said:


> Oh that's right..where a team or club played (CSL for example) is the measure of all things. I'm sure if you look up the scores for State Cup you're sure to find an "upset" of an SCDSL team by a team from Coast. I could be wrong but I'm not going to waste the time looking just to appease you or prove my point.
> Whoever posted about looking at RSC or SoCal, are they a member at either? Don't know..don't care. But I didn't see anyone representing either club come into this thread saying to come and join our "academy".
> I will say this again because you are obviously having trouble grasping the concept of the term "academy".  I looked at the "Academy" tab on SoCal's site.  If basically explains their method of teaching there.  Just the same if you went to a fire academy or police academy. It's a place for specialized training.
> If you don't like what SoCal is doing you have a choice. You vote with your wallet. I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you because it's pointless. I just don't like seeing people spread FUD without something credible to back it. I'm out.


Thank YOU. We have beat many SCDSL teams, That means nothing. The dad that posted about RSC and SOCal is not part of those fantastic clubs but was looking to take his daughter to either or for tryouts as he stated because he moved from OC and those clubs and teams he mentioned he has watch and was very pleased with them..

SoCal has never claimed to be an academy and you hit the nail on the head it's the founders style of training.


----------



## soccerislife

pewpew said:


> Oh that's right..where a team or club played (CSL for example) is the measure of all things. I'm sure if you look up the scores for State Cup you're sure to find an "upset" of an SCDSL team by a team from Coast. I could be wrong but I'm not going to waste the time looking just to appease you or prove my point.
> Whoever posted about looking at RSC or SoCal, are they a member at either? Don't know..don't care. But I didn't see anyone representing either club come into this thread saying to come and join our "academy".
> I will say this again because you are obviously having trouble grasping the concept of the term "academy".  I looked at the "Academy" tab on SoCal's site.  If basically explains their method of teaching there.  Just the same if you went to a fire academy or police academy. It's a place for specialized training.
> If you don't like what SoCal is doing you have a choice. You vote with your wallet. I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you because it's pointless. I just don't like seeing people spread FUD without something credible to back it. I'm out.



Ooh sorry you took my comments so hard.  Not really trying to get into a pissing match either.  I actually don't think I was being pissy at all.  I stated why I felt the way that I do.  I believe I backed up my argument.  I never once insulted your intelligence and the fact is, you replied to my post so there. 

Okay, bye.  Peace out to you too.


----------



## soccerislife

ALT_Dad said:


> Being from the area and once part of the LAPFC family, it doesn't hurt to try out, go to some of the practices and see if you like the coach.  I will warn that coaching is a carousel there and few coaches stay long; direct experience and knowledge from parents on boys and girls side. If you are from that area, I would suggest also giving SoCal Academy a try as well. otherwise, you will have to travel pretty far for a quality girls program.


alt_dad is from socal academy


----------



## SoccerMom05

soccerislife said:


> alt_dad is from socal academy


Your point?? He isn't the only one that commented.. many others that aren't part of SoCal also commented. Hopefully we meet up in the soccer field so you see the talent and what academy training should look like or maybe we have and left a sour taste in your mouth


----------



## Justafan

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> So they want futsal players?  Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that the essence of futsal (not to mention street soccer)?


What are you getting at?


----------



## ALT_Dad

intersting conversation folks, I, as well as others, was simply providing alternative options in the area.  Certainly, since SoCal's inception two seasons ago, you can't argue that LAPFC's track record for girls development and achievements can't compare to the records of the SoCal girls.  As a previous LAPFC parent with continued ties, I can honestly say that the experience at SoCal for the girls and teams as a whole is extremely better.  EC has cultivated a winning development program that all of the coaches follow and the girls thrive from it.  

I also encouraged the parent to investigate the various clubs and have their daughter go to practices so they can truly see what is going on for themselves.  Though my daughter plays for SoCal, I know that it's not for everyone for various reasons so I gave objective advice...not subjective criticism.

If you are going to tell me that LAPFC is a true development academy, I would say that is true in title alone.  They have had one highly ranked girls team in the past few years.  I know by experience, they have not developed their youngers and have chased off nearly every good girls coach they have had over the past several years (for instance the 2006 girls coach who was fired the day after all girls were locked in for the season).  This can change and I certainly hope it does for the sake of girls that join LAPFC.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Justafan said:


> What are you getting at?


When I read the post it seems that everything "BR" was looking for was related to skills learned in futsal and street soccer.  That's all.  Not trying to pick a fight.  Not trying to start an argument.  Not picking on anybody.  Just saying that the way that I interpreted what was desired mirrors closely what I have seen in futsal players.


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> When I read the post it seems that everything "BR" was looking for was related to skills learned in futsal and street soccer.  That's all.  Not trying to pick a fight.  Not trying to start an argument.  Not picking on anybody.  Just saying that the way that I interpreted what was desired mirrors closely what I have seen in futsal players.


While the information did come from BR, my impression is that US Soccer has made that the curriculum focus for the DA Clubs.  At least that was the impression I got from the informational meeting.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

ALT_Dad said:


> intersting conversation folks, I, as well as others, was simply providing alternative options in the area.  Certainly, since SoCal's inception two seasons ago, you can't argue that LAPFC's track record for girls development and achievements can't compare to the records of the SoCal girls.  As a previous LAPFC parent with continued ties, I can honestly say that the experience at SoCal for the girls and teams as a whole is extremely better.  EC has cultivated a winning development program that all of the coaches follow and the girls thrive from it.
> 
> I also encouraged the parent to investigate the various clubs and have their daughter go to practices so they can truly see what is going on for themselves.  Though my daughter plays for SoCal, I know that it's not for everyone for various reasons so I gave objective advice...not subjective criticism.
> 
> If you are going to tell me that LAPFC is a true development academy, I would say that is true in title alone.  They have had one highly ranked girls team in the past few years.  I know by experience, they have not developed their youngers and have chased off nearly every good girls coach they have had over the past several years (for instance the 2006 girls coach who was fired the day after all girls were locked in for the season).  This can change and I certainly hope it does for the sake of girls that join LAPFC.


You have a daughter in the 2006 age group correct? So you haven't really been exposed to the LA Premier Development pathway at the mid to older age groups that have developed players into the National Team pools and also consistent college participation?

Nor have you experienced CATZ training, the focused curriculum by leaders in their field to keep the players healthy and on track to maximize their athletic potential. You havent experienced the college pathway with the software and dedicated staff involved and your kid hasn't had their performance and Heart rate monitored to effectively manage their efforts during training and games. 

Quite frankly you havent experienced any of the facets that are going into the Academy structure at LA Premier FC. Did you make it out to the informational meeting held in Pasadena to learn more?


----------



## SoccerMom05

So is that what $2850 is getting me, my daughter heart to be monitored. What changes are you making to your coaching stuff from prior years? And what changes are your making to your training? It's not going to be the La Premier way anymore? I do wish your club much success


----------



## ADPSOCCER

Academy Program:
http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy

Pre-Academy Program:
http://lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/pre-academy

Boys DA:
http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysda

Another big announcement coming soon...


----------



## SoccerMom05

ADPSOCCER said:


> Academy Program:
> http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy
> 
> Pre-Academy Program:
> http://lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/pre-academy
> 
> Boys DA:
> http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysda
> 
> Another big announcement coming soon...


Good Luck to you All!! Wishing you success again


----------



## ALT_Dad

I have witnessed the CATZ training and have watched intently at all age groups of girls training over the years and I can only ask how have the benefits listed above translated into performance on the field? As I mentioned, there haven't been many high ranked older girls teams over the past several years and certainly nowhere close to the level of accomplishments of the other Development Academy clubs in Southern California. Quality coaches and development programs translate in results and LAPFC hasn't had results over the past several years.  Again, I hope the program does develop and change.

Sorry, I was not at your meeting.  However the parents I've spoken to afterwards didn't seem too impressed.  Sorry, if I had heard otherwise, I would have been happy to report more positively. i wish you the best...


----------



## ADPSOCCER

ALT_Dad said:


> I have witnessed the CATZ training and have watched intently at all age groups of girls training over the years and I can only ask how have the benefits listed above translated into performance on the field? As I mentioned, there haven't been many high ranked older girls teams over the past several years and certainly nowhere close to the level of accomplishments of the other Development Academy clubs in Southern California. Quality coaches and development programs translate in results and LAPFC hasn't had results over the past several years.  Again, I hope the program does develop and change.
> 
> Sorry, I was not at your meeting.  However the parents I've spoken to afterwards didn't seem too impressed.  Sorry, if I had heard otherwise, I would have been happy to report more positively. i wish you the best...


Always happy to share info on graduating classes:
2017 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVs8k-v7vmH_RA5O7qrkTfcQ
2016 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVvohXAD2BosowRsUIdUl2vD
2015 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVumgrlTwkYf_Wvh2H5mFysJ

You don't know what you don't know. There's some great footage from the kids themselves as well as parents testimonials regarding the impact of the club in their process.

If you take the time to get to know a little more, take a pencil and paper and jot down the list of schools in each class that kids are graduating to and ask yourself, would that be good enough for my daughter at the end of all of this... *I'm sure you'll jump back on here and give your feedback on the last 3 graduating classes and the schools listed, not a bad list *


----------



## ADPSOCCER

ALT_Dad said:


> I have witnessed the CATZ training and have watched intently at all age groups of girls training over the years and I can only ask how have the benefits listed above translated into performance on the field? As I mentioned, there haven't been many high ranked older girls teams over the past several years and certainly nowhere close to the level of accomplishments of the other Development Academy clubs in Southern California. Quality coaches and development programs translate in results and LAPFC hasn't had results over the past several years.  Again, I hope the program does develop and change.
> 
> Sorry, I was not at your meeting.  However the parents I've spoken to afterwards didn't seem too impressed.  Sorry, if I had heard otherwise, I would have been happy to report more positively. i wish you the best...


Some more reading and research, great timing, thanks Goal Nation. LA Premier just may be at the cutting edge of this...:

DAWN SCOTT: US Sports Performance Director and WNT Fitness Coach
http://goalnation.com/u-s-soccers-dawn-scott-sports-science/


----------



## SoccerMom05

ADPSOCCER said:


> Always happy to share info on graduating classes:
> 2017 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVs8k-v7vmH_RA5O7qrkTfcQ
> 2016 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVvohXAD2BosowRsUIdUl2vD
> 2015 - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayuNSw48oVumgrlTwkYf_Wvh2H5mFysJ
> 
> You don't know what you don't know. There's some great footage from the kids themselves as well as parents testimonials regarding the impact of the club in their process.
> 
> If you take the time to get to know a little more, take a pencil and paper and jot down the list of schools in each class that kids are graduating to and ask yourself, would that be good enough for my daughter at the end of all of this... *I'm sure you'll jump back on here and give your feedback on the last 3 graduating classes and the schools listed, not a bad list *


Well you would hope so being that you guys are one of the bigger clubs..


ADPSOCCER said:


> Some more reading and research, great timing, thanks Goal Nation. LA Premier just may be at the cutting edge of this...:
> 
> DAWN SCOTT: US Sports Performance Director and WNT Fitness Coach
> http://goalnation.com/u-s-soccers-dawn-scott-sports-science/


what does this article having anything to do with LA Premier?


----------



## SoccerMom05

SoccerMom05 said:


> Well you would hope so being that you guys are one of the bigger clubs..
> 
> what does this article having anything to do with LA Premier?


Oh right the heart monitoring makes sense now..


----------



## tam53

ALT_Dad said:


> I have witnessed the CATZ training and have watched intently at all age groups of girls training over the years and I can only ask how have the benefits listed above translated into performance on the field? As I mentioned, there haven't been many high ranked older girls teams over the past several years and certainly nowhere close to the level of accomplishments of the other Development Academy clubs in Southern California. Quality coaches and development programs translate in results and LAPFC hasn't had results over the past several years.  Again, I hope the program does develop and change.
> 
> Sorry, I was not at your meeting.  However the parents I've spoken to afterwards didn't seem too impressed.  Sorry, if I had heard otherwise, I would have been happy to report more positively. i wish you the best...


While I agree that LAPFC has not been very competitive in the last few years (just by looking at their CSL results in both the boys and girls side; especially the U14 and below programs), it does seem unfair and too early to cast a judgement to the new DA program.  The Girls DA program is not only new to LAPFC but it does come with come a certain level of responsibilities/requirements mandated by US Soccer which includes a higher level of training and expectations.  I’m sure LAPFC will bring a higher caliber of coaches for its academy teams. Only time will tell but I would expect different results in the next few years if the DA program is successfully implemented. I think it is great for parents to have a more competitive LAPFC in the area and have more options besides SoCal (on the girl’s side). I hope that LAPFC learns from its past and make changes to its coaching culture for the NON-DA teams as well.  Good luck to LAPFC!


----------



## MakeAPlay

I like Barry.  My daughter might play for their WPSL team this spring to stay sharp for the upcoming season.  His teams are well coached.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

> 1) Being able to escape pressure in small areas with high technical ability;
> 2) To be tactically proficient to find space between the lines when played against teams that close space quickly and sit deep;
> 3) To be explosive over initial 3 yards to take advantage of space created.
> **None of this is related to actual "size" of player.





MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> So they want futsal players?  Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that the essence of futsal (not to mention street soccer)?


No, this is definitely not only limited to futsal.  These are great, specific items for players to work on.  People don't realize how much of soccer is actually just being able to operate in a tight space and making good decisions in about a second of time.  People who are fixated on YouTube goals and big, fast players just don't understand soccer.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

*ACADEMY UPDATE 2004's.*

There will be an additional opportunity to train with Coach Dido this *Sunday (26th February)* at La Canada High School at *6:45pm*.
_
All players currently at LA Premier and players from other organizations are welcome to attend. This is a free session with an open invite._

*Please contact Dido* to confirm your attendance so we can effectively manage the session plans and any additional staffing requirements. -- Dido@lapremierfc.com


----------



## DJB

SoccerMom05 said:


> So is that what $2850 is getting me, my daughter heart to be monitored. What changes are you making to your coaching stuff from prior years? And what changes are your making to your training? It's not going to be the La Premier way anymore? I do wish your club much success


Do you know what it costs to play on an ECNL team?


----------



## The Driver

DJB said:


> Do you know what it costs to play on an ECNL team?


How much?


----------



## DJB

The Driver said:


> How much?


$7k...


----------



## The Driver

DJB said:


> $7k...


 Thanks


----------



## Soccer43

ALT_Dad said:


> I have witnessed the CATZ training and have watched intently at all age groups of girls training over the years and I can only ask how have the benefits listed above translated into performance on the field? As I mentioned, there haven't been many high ranked older girls teams over the past several years and certainly nowhere close to the level of accomplishments of the other Development Academy clubs in Southern California. Quality coaches and development programs translate in results and LAPFC hasn't had results over the past several years.  Again, I hope the program does develop and change.
> 
> Sorry, I was not at your meeting.  However the parents I've spoken to afterwards didn't seem too impressed.  Sorry, if I had heard otherwise, I would have been happy to report more positively. i wish you the best...



I have noticed that several on this forum like to trash talk LA Premier.  Are these staff from ECNL clubs that are nervous about LA Premier getting an invitation to the game?  Have people looked at the stats of many of the ECNL teams that are not performing (Strikers, Eagles, even some of the teams at Real So Cal)?  I am not adovcating for any of the local clubs because honestly am not impressed with most of them but I don't think anyone can tell how things will play out yet for the DA until the season is underway.  Might be some surprises.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Soccer43 said:


> I have noticed that several on this forum like to trash talk LA Premier.  Are these staff from ECNL clubs that are nervous about LA Premier getting an invitation to the game?  Have people looked at the stats of many of the ECNL teams that are not performing (Strikers, Eagles, even some of the teams at Real So Cal)?  I am not adovcating for any of the local clubs because honestly am not impressed with most of them but I don't think anyone can tell how things will play out yet for the DA until the season is underway.  Might be some surprises.


I'm pulling for LA Premier and Pateadores to do well in the coming years.  Parity and better accessibility to DA clubs in the southern cal area will ultimately improve development for youth in the area.


----------



## SoccerLA

quick update here - my daughter has now been to a few of these 04DA sessions.  Last night's session had a lot of talent, probably the most unorthodox practice I've seen yet.  Dido is clearly scouting, smooth and impressive - lays out simple movements/drills and is just quietly watching for the girl that clearly stands out - the one's that did were quickly asked a few questions.

As far as my comment on talent, not going to name clubs but let's just say several players playing Nationals Cup were there - several players we've gotten to know over the years.

bottom line, it will take time but they're doing it right, slowly picking their players, session by session - LAPFC will be a club to watch this upcoming season


----------

